# Why I Hate Tebow



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 18, 2011)

Actually I don't, but just watched the long ESPN replay of last week's game(which is still going!). What bothers me about Tebow is that he is a creation of the NFL. During the past decade, the target zone for defenders to hit a QB has been reduced down to 2 square feet. You're asking defenders to re-adjust their momentum and hit a moving target which is traveling in a different direction...and then limiting that target zone. 10 years ago, a Tebow would get his ass kicked...hard. I don't care how thick your skull is, eventually everyone goes down when getting hit by bigger guys. 

Now Brady I genuinely don't like, they should have lost to the Raiders on that Tuck rule game...plus his injury was the MAIN reason they changed the rules yet again.


----------



## liltweazy (Dec 18, 2011)

I understand where your coming from, but it's not his fault the espn is all over his dick.


----------



## bantos44 (Dec 18, 2011)

while i dont care much either way for tebow, i cant stand the amount of time he's on tv. Im sick and tired of seeing him on the tube 24/7. I hope he wins the superbowl and retires! and maybe just then we might not ever here from him again?

im just sayin!


----------



## burrr (Dec 18, 2011)

this could usher in a whole new era of disposable QB's


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 18, 2011)

tebow is a great player and athlete... he lacks qb skills but is working on them... 

so many haters, i bet you all could do better right?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 18, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> tebow is a great player and athlete... he lacks qb skills but is working on them...
> 
> so many haters, i bet you all could do better right?


Since you went there...his release is slow. 
http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-game-highlights/09000d5d801f98b8/Top-Ten-Mobile-QBs-Bobby-Douglass

And he certainly is no Bobby Douglass.


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 18, 2011)

i know his release is slow and i know that his biomechanics need improvement... 


i just hate how people hate on him so much... whats the problem, the kid is proving every hater wrong and i think that is what boils the blood of veteran nfl analysts..

they just cant grasp that the game is changing and they are staying behind...

evolution man, it was bound to happen, it is just that tebow was the cell to spring it all into action...


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 18, 2011)

what about cam newton? he was the 1st pick of the 1st round, major skills and amazing talent, yet he is way behind tebow..

you can make the case that denvers defense is way better then NC's but it is just that tebow rallies everyone around him...

if I could go back and play better in college when i did and was able to get drafted, there would be two people i would love and die to play for...

one is on my avatar and the other would be tebow... he is an amazing leader and that is something extremely hard to come by...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 18, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> i know his release is slow and i know that his biomechanics need improvement...
> 
> 
> i just hate how people hate on him so much... whats the problem, the kid is proving every hater wrong and i think that is what boils the blood of veteran nfl analysts..
> ...


Some hate him b/c of his faith, others b/c they are jealous of success. My issue is still/always will be the opening post. Cam Newton has 2 inches and 20 lbs on Tebow...he can take more abuse. Newton has outperformed Tebow imo b/c he has less to work with at this point.


----------



## mccumcumber (Dec 18, 2011)

Newton is way better than Tebow. As Sunbiz said, 10 years ago Tebow would have been out for the season after his first game. He's a qb that relys more on running than he does throwing the ball. Just watch, next year when all the head coaches design the anti Tebow strategies, basically just using college football defenses, the Broncos will once again blow the big weeny. Even if the Tebow does make it to the playoffs he's going to get squashed.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Actually I don't, but just watched the long ESPN replay of last week's game(which is still going!). What bothers me about Tebow is that he is a creation of the NFL. During the past decade, the target zone for defenders to hit a QB has been reduced down to 2 square feet. You're asking defenders to re-adjust their momentum and hit a moving target which is traveling in a different direction...and then limiting that target zone. 10 years ago, a Tebow would get his ass kicked...hard. I don't care how thick your skull is, eventually everyone goes down when getting hit by bigger guys.
> 
> Now Brady I genuinely don't like, they should have lost to the Raiders on that Tuck rule game...plus his injury was the MAIN reason they changed the rules yet again.


Amen. That Tuck rule AFC championship game haunts me!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 18, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Amen. That Tuck rule AFC championship game haunts me!


http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-network-top-ten/09000d5d80499115/Top-Ten-Weather-Games-The-Tuck-Rule

Ouch, and Tebow is looking quite human right now.


----------



## purklize (Dec 18, 2011)

He's a patronizing Christian IMO and a shitty one at that... you're supposed to pray in private, not in the middle of a giant stadium after scoring a touchdown so that you got the attention of the whole god damn planet.


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 18, 2011)

Nah, tebow is better, cam has better skills at qb, but tebow is a way better athlete and competitor.

He earned the spotlight. Let him enjoy it, who knows what might happen.







QUOTE=Sunbiz1;6795813]Some hate him b/c of his faith, others b/c they are jealous of success. My issue is still/always will be the opening post. Cam Newton has 2 inches and 20 lbs on Tebow...he can take more abuse. Newton has outperformed Tebow imo b/c he has less to work with at this point.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 18, 2011)

i don't hate tebow..but i don't like all this hype..he is a below average nfl q.b. who is getting way too much attention..cam newton and andy dalton are much better in a shorter period of time...nfl defenses do not have to adjust to tebow..what is he averaging 12 points a game as a starter? that is pretty shitty


----------



## Beansly (Dec 18, 2011)

I just hate how the bible thumpers praise his holy cock as if his 'giving it up to god' schtick is something new. I hope next time he does his little sideline prayer her gets struck by lightning. No doubt about it it that's it gonna be a big hit that takes him out. I love when he scrambles.... I keep think "this is the one..."
And I don't care if you think he wins, he hasn't played a good team until the Patriots and they schooled him.


----------



## mccumcumber (Dec 19, 2011)

AGH I remember that game. Of course the raiders get fucked, the league fucking hated Al Davis until he died. Now all of a sudden ESPN sucks his dick... fucking politics.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 19, 2011)

Virgin or sinner?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sinner!!!!


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Dec 20, 2011)

Whatever posses people to put their faith in the public eye is beyond me. This is fucking football...not church time. Get off your knees tebow and do what your paid to do, play football...not pray. WTF....It seems he spends at least 30 mins praying, and 5 mins playing. Its a media ploy in my eyes. Believer or Not....shit has no place on a field built by legends. 

Faith or No Faith, 20 years ago Tebow would NOT, IN ANY WAY....BE IN THE [email protected]! It may have been a lightening storm that started it all, but I think its gonna take lightening hitting tebow for him to concentrate enough to actual make a difference. Sure he won some games, anyone can do that in todays NFL....NEXT 

Keep it Kushy


----------



## mame (Dec 21, 2011)

It's the fourth quarter and the score is 10-6, Tebow has completed 32% of his passes for 60 yards and has 8 rushes for 30 yards so far on the night. It's his first drive of the fourth and he - COMPLETES IT FOR 20 YARDS, FIRST DOWN!!!! 

Tim Tebow takes the snap, bootleg - HE'S RUNNING - FIRST DOWN!

1 minute 30 seconds later... with just a handful of seconds left on the clock... from the 7 yard line, 3rd and goal

And the snap... Tim Tebow fumbles! Oh wait - he recovered his own fumble - HE'S RUNNING IT! HE HAS THE EDGE!! HE REACHES FOR THE PYLON!! TOUCHDOWN!!!

Opposing team loses 13-10.

Amazing. lol. That's Tebow time for you..


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 21, 2011)

mame said:


> It's the fourth quarter and the score is 10-6, Tebow has completed 32% of his passes for 60 yards and has 8 rushes for 30 yards so far on the night. It's his first drive of the fourth and he - COMPLETES IT FOR 20 YARDS, FIRST DOWN!!!!
> 
> Tim Tebow takes the snap, bootleg - HE'S RUNNING - FIRST DOWN!
> 
> ...


Eventually, he's gonna get creamed...dude's too small to keep taking hits from bigger guys.


----------



## mame (Dec 21, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Eventually, he's gonna get creamed...dude's too small to keep taking hits from bigger guys.


eh, I dont expect it to last forever haha... I'm no Tebow/Broncos fan myself. Actually I think the rest of their team deserves some serious credit for winning DESPITE Tim Tebow - I mean, they are putting him in position to be able to win games in the 4th quarter off of running well and playing good D... Tim Tebow is just getting way too much hype IMO... but it's HILARIOUS to watch that's for sure.

If there's a QB I want to see fail though, it's Cam Newton. As an Oregon fan, I'd be happy if he never existed.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 21, 2011)

mame said:


> eh, I dont expect it to last forever haha... I'm no Tebow/Broncos fan myself. Actually I think the rest of their team deserves some serious credit for winning DESPITE Tim Tebow - I mean, they are putting him in position to be able to win games in the 4th quarter off of running well and playing good D... Tim Tebow is just getting way too much hype IMO... but it's HILARIOUS to watch that's for sure.
> 
> If there's a QB I want to see fail though, it's Cam Newton. As an Oregon fan, I'd be happy if he never existed.


Funny you should mention Cam, he's taller and heavier. He can actually take the hits, but is smart enough not to put himself in a position to get killed.


----------



## GarvinStomp (Dec 22, 2011)

When Tim Tebow was in Florida, he had a hot ass girfriend, that's all I care about this controversial christian...


----------



## blazinkill504 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Eventually, he's gonna get creamed...dude's too small to keep taking hits from bigger guys.


you do realize hes bigger than half the recievers and half backs in the leauge right?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 23, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> you do realize hes bigger than half the recievers and half backs in the leauge right?


It's the LB's and DL's that should be of concern.


----------



## ink the world (Dec 23, 2011)

I hate him because he's a Gator.

Go 'Noles !!


----------



## RjDajoker (Dec 23, 2011)

lol Idc what anybody says about Tim Tebow he is not a very good qb but he has a will to win and if you cant respect that then you dont respect football cause every player should have that will to win, Tim Tebow always seems down in the 4th but usually always finds a way to win with the exceptional of that patriot game, and Tebow weights 245lbs he can take hits and also dish out hits hes not small compared to other quarterbacks


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 23, 2011)

ink the world said:


> I hate him because he's a Gator.
> 
> Go 'Noles !!



It is in a Nole fans' blood to hate Gators, and vice-versa. That rivalry literally divides families...and Go Noles!


----------



## ...... (Dec 23, 2011)

I'd rather hear about "Favre watch" all the time then this Tebow time shit.
They were really on there debating if Tebow is elite or not.
Yea he came back in the 4th a bunch of times but I think most credit should be going to there D.Are they still 1st in the league in forcing 3 and outs?
I think most of the hate for Tebow comes from a lot of his fans being irrational religious people,you cant talk about sports with people like that.

Cam over Tim any day.Only good think about Denver is seeing my man dawkins out there still laying people out.


----------



## ...... (Dec 23, 2011)

And tebow is big,I remember when he was drafted a lot of people thought denver was gonna use him as a fullback or tight end lmfao.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2011)

...... said:


> And tebow is big,I remember when he was drafted a lot of people thought denver was gonna use him as a fullback or tight end lmfao.


i wanna see tebow and big ben slug it out!!!!!


----------



## ...... (Dec 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i wanna see tebow and big ben slug it out!!!!!


I think tebow got that,big bens a big bitch.I remember when someone on the raiders rocked him and he just went down.lol

Its not worth the penalty if your gonna make yourself look like a straight bitch on national tv.If that was me helmets would of been off lol.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 23, 2011)

LOL....
[video=youtube;WQ6vat1DIRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQ6vat1DIRI[/video]


----------



## kdiesel (Dec 24, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I just hate how the bible thumpers praise his holy cock as if his 'giving it up to god' schtick is something new. I hope next time he does his little sideline prayer her gets struck by lightning. No doubt about it it that's it gonna be a big hit that takes him out. I love when he scrambles.... I keep think "this is the one..."
> And I don't care if you think he wins, he hasn't played a good team until the Patriots and they schooled him.


Correction: he beat a bears team without one of the best hb's in football and one of the dumbest plays by anyone ever.....
[video]http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-game-highlights/09000d5d824f4e6a/Barber-s-big-mistake[/video]


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 24, 2011)

whenever i see him lose i want him to see this- 
View attachment 1952695


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 24, 2011)

kdiesel said:


> Correction: he beat a bears team without one of the best hb's in football and one of the dumbest plays by anyone ever.....
> [video]http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-game-highlights/09000d5d824f4e6a/Barber-s-big-mistake[/video]




the bears lost becase cutler was out, the defense shut tebow down..just like the jets defense shut him down..the problem is the broncos have a great defense also.


----------



## BA142 (Dec 24, 2011)

Tebow looks like a high school jv quarterback compared to newton...

Newton is the real deal. This is what...tebows 3rd year? We'll see where Newton is in a few years...perennial pro bowler IMO


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 24, 2011)

BA142 said:


> Tebow looks like a high school jv quarterback compared to newton...
> 
> Newton is the real deal. This is what...tebows 3rd year? We'll see where Newton is in a few years...perennial pro bowler IMO


If he keeps sticking his head out, it's only a matter of time before the concussions follow.


----------



## BA142 (Dec 24, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> If he keeps sticking his head out, it's only a matter of time before the concussions follow.


At least Cam can throw a fucking spiral and read routes...and defenses...oh and he can run the ball just as good as Tebow, if not better

If I had a dollar for every non spiral Tebow has thrown this year...well I wouldn't be very wealthy because he throws the ball 15 per game but at least 10 of those passes are wobbly and off target


----------



## kdiesel (Dec 24, 2011)

Corso312 said:


> the bears lost becase cutler was out, the defense shut tebow down..just like the jets defense shut him down..the problem is the broncos have a great defense also.


they were doing okay w/o cutler and in spite of the talentless hanie before barber's TWO bonehead plays...

but yeah von millers one of my new fav players


----------



## kdiesel (Dec 24, 2011)

yeah fuck caleb hanie


----------



## kdiesel (Dec 24, 2011)

BA142 said:


> Tebow looks like a high school jv quarterback compared to newton...
> 
> Newton is the real deal. This is what...tebows 3rd year? We'll see where Newton is in a few years...perennial pro bowler IMO


Yeah Newton just needs a team around him and he's gonna take off quick...he's like a sneaky kind of fast, you don't think he's gonna get the first down, and then he's 20 yds downfield....


----------



## mccumcumber (Dec 24, 2011)

Denver vs Buffalo... can you say bitch slapped?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 24, 2011)

Bitch Slapped!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 24, 2011)

...... said:


> I think tebow got that,big bens a big bitch.I remember when someone on the raiders rocked him and he just went down.lol
> 
> Its not worth the penalty if your gonna make yourself look like a straight bitch on national tv.If that was me helmets would of been off lol.


LOL, that was Seymour. 
[video=youtube;_1Qfk5RglLk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1Qfk5RglLk[/video]


----------



## ...... (Dec 24, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> LOL, that was Seymour.
> [video=youtube;_1Qfk5RglLk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1Qfk5RglLk[/video]


lol I thought it was but wasn't sure.Is he still on the raiders?


----------



## ...... (Dec 24, 2011)

and didn't that break bens nose?lolI know somebody did.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah he's still on the Raiders. Seymour is the man. He didn't break his nose.


----------



## kdiesel (Dec 24, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> LOL, that was Seymour.
> [video=youtube;_1Qfk5RglLk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1Qfk5RglLk[/video]


funniest shit i seen all week...


----------



## blazinkill504 (Dec 25, 2011)

man you can see where he fell on purpose. ben has been an always will be a bitch ass pussy ass nigga


----------



## Undercover Cop (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 1954129
View attachment 1954128
View attachment 1954130

*Festivus, Yes! Bagels, No!*


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 25, 2011)

teblow got abused yesterday..time to wake up denver fans..he is not an nfl starter to lead a team and win a superbowl..neither is mark sanchez..i knew the season was over when cutler went down..i also knew that cutler had a great chance of missing some games this year with a bad o line and dumb o coordinator ..i just want a total house cleaning from the halas hall down...let forte go and draft a back in 3rd or 4th round and start kalil bell next season..draft o line with a new g.m. an coach and get some wide receivers.the window has closed on this teams chance at a superbowl..the defense is too old now..peppers bailed them out last year and saved angelo and lovies job but he is getting oloder with briggs and tillman and urlacher..the window is closed..rebuild...in 7 daus the bears will end their season with a 7-9 record maybe 8-8 and will have exactly one playoff appearance in the last 5 years..and an extremely lucky season at that last year..this team blows


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 25, 2011)

Corso312 said:


> teblow got abused yesterday..time to wake up denver fans..he is not an nfl starter to lead a team and win a superbowl..neither is mark sanchez..i knew the season was over when cutler went down..i also knew that cutler had a great chance of missing some games this year with a bad o line and dumb o coordinator ..i just want a total house cleaning from the halas hall down...let forte go and draft a back in 3rd or 4th round and start kalil bell next season..draft o line with a new g.m. an coach and get some wide receivers.the window has closed on this teams chance at a superbowl..the defense is too old now..peppers bailed them out last year and saved angelo and lovies job but he is getting oloder with briggs and tillman and urlacher..the window is closed..rebuild...in 7 daus the bears will end their season with a 7-9 record maybe 8-8 and will have exactly one playoff appearance in the last 5 years..and an extremely lucky season at that last year..this team blows


Go Hawks/Bulls!. This time they cannot simply make Turner...err I mean Martz the fall guy. The Bears have been in the same boat as the Cubs for almost the same amount of time, overpaid average talent. And if Halas Hall is grooming Tim Ruskin to replace Angelo, lots of luck with that endeavor. His drafting history sucked in Seattle. The Bears need to trade some players to the Packers...for their GM. After their performance a week ago, I'm happy to see them driving back and forth to cheeseville today. They don't deserve a day off.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 25, 2011)

i agree..ruskell is as retarded as angelo..ruskell would be unemployed right now if not for this moron jerry angelo..go bulls is right! i like the rip hamilton signing..i hope green bay beats the piss out of the bears tonight


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 25, 2011)

Corso312 said:


> i agree..ruskell is as retarded as angelo..ruskell would be unemployed right now if not for this moron jerry angelo..go bulls is right! i like the rip hamilton signing..i hope green bay beats the piss out of the bears tonight


Considering our starting QB began the year teaching PE class in North Carolina, I think it's safe to assume he'll get raped at the very least. I'm so tired of the Packers I have become indifferent, don't even care if they win another title. Of course, my attitude related to the opener here...the game has changed.

Now the Heat I despite, even more so b/c I used to live in their backyard...never cared for Riley and their fan base is a joke.


----------



## mccumcumber (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, now that d coordinators have seemed to figure out Tebow it looks like he's just gonna keep gettin bitch slapped! Come on raiders!!! Get McFadden back this week and stomp on the chargers!


----------



## kdiesel (Dec 25, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Considering our starting QB began the year teaching PE class in North Carolina, I think it's safe to assume he'll get raped at the very least. I'm so tired of the Packers I have become indifferent, don't even care if they win another title. Of course, my attitude related to the opener here...the game has changed.
> 
> Now the Heat I despite, even more so b/c I used to live in their backyard...never cared for Riley and their fan base is a joke.


[video=youtube;7O9yY-71cVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7O9yY-71cVQ[/video]
lets just watch this and wait on next year...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 31, 2011)

Dear God, 
Please give me the strength and courage to play to the best of my best abilities against that really nice guy on Denver that stole my job.
Your fan, Kyle Orton.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 31, 2011)

kdiesel said:


> [video=youtube;7O9yY-71cVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7O9yY-71cVQ[/video]
> lets just watch this and wait on next year...


Amen...............


----------



## BA142 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tebow had a fantastic performance today 

Can't wait to watch him get destroyed by Pittsburgh's D....


----------



## Beansly (Jan 2, 2012)

Couldn't even score a TD... Thanks for that KC.
Looking forward to next season.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 2, 2012)

BA142 said:


> Tebow had a fantastic performance today
> 
> Can't wait to watch him get destroyed by Pittsburgh's D....


Pittsburgh got hosed by that divisional winner hosts a playoff game rule. In fact every year it seems some shitty .500 club hosts due to winning a crummy division by default.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 2, 2012)

you are right...last year the seahawks were 7-9 and hosted the saints, and beat em..that is dumb..but pittsburgh will beat the piss out of denver..steelers win 27-6..tebow gets hurt trying to run the ball on farrior/harrison


----------



## BA142 (Jan 2, 2012)

Tebow Time is what the Denver offense coordinators call their "chuck it and hope for pass interference" package


Geez this guy is a terrible QB

I know the Seahawks beat NO last year but The Steelers are a defensive powerhouse playing a team with a QB that can't throw a spiral. KC figured it out nicely, just gotta keep him in the pocket and he can't do anything.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 2, 2012)

the bears and jets shut him down also..tebow blows..he would be a great backup qb who got 5-8 snaps a game down in the redzone but not a starter on a team that wins a superbowl..just like rex grossman and mark sanchez and vince young this guy is wasting a great defense and by the time these dumb fucks figure out these turds are back up qbs he defense will be older and have peaked already.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> the bears and jets shut him down also..tebow blows..he would be a great backup qb who got 5-8 snaps a game down in the redzone but not a starter on a team that wins a superbowl..just like rex grossman and mark sanchez and vince young this guy is wasting a great defense and by the time these dumb fucks figure out these turds are back up qbs he defense will be older and have peaked already.


But, but...I thought God was on Tim's side...isn't he predestined to win regardless of talent??. 

lol

They should simply change the rule. If a team doesn't have a winning record, they stay home and are replaced by one that does.

Then Pittsburgh would be hosting Tennessee...problem solved!.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 2, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> But, but...I thought God was on Tim's side...isn't he predestined to win regardless of talent??.
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


No not problem solved. Then you undermine the entire playoff system. Stop crying because Seattle beat NO with a Losing recording the playoffs last year. The team ya wins the division gets in, why would you change that? It's not like Seattle even had the capability of a Super Bowl run last year, it was garunteed they would loose eventually. Let it work itself out, like it did last year. I think it's dumb when people's teams didn't get in and they wanna blame some other team, and change the rules...


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 2, 2012)

i am a bears fan..and i was pissed that seattle (worst team in nfl history to make post season) got to host a new orleans team that had a better record...all it did was give the bears an easy win over an awful team at and save lovie smith and jerry angelos job...these losers have made the playoffs one time in the last 5 seasons and they made it because they played half a dozen 2nd and 3rd string qb's last year..the broncos are a joke and should have to travel to pitt not get rewarded for &#8203;being the tallest midget in a shitball division.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 2, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> No not problem solved. Then you undermine the entire playoff system. Stop crying because Seattle beat NO with a Losing recording the playoffs last year. The team ya wins the division gets in, why would you change that? It's not like Seattle even had the capability of a Super Bowl run last year, it was garunteed they would loose eventually. Let it work itself out, like it did last year. I think it's dumb when people's teams didn't get in and they wanna blame some other team, and change the rules...


Did I even mention the seahags?. The NFL changes the rules every year. Since they want parity then why not let the best teams into the playoffs regardless?.

You are what your record says you are.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> i am a bears fan..and i was pissed that seattle (worst team in nfl history to make post season) got to host a new orleans team that had a better record...all it did was give the bears an easy win over an awful team at and save lovie smith and jerry angelos job...these losers have made the playoffs one time in the last 5 seasons and they made it because they played half a dozen 2nd and 3rd string qb's last year..the broncos are a joke and should have to travel to pitt not get rewarded for &#8203;being the tallest midget in a shitball division.


Lovie should have been fired after kicking off to Aaron Rodgers to start an NFC title game. I thought the object was to keep Rodgers off the field b/c GB doesn't have a very good D. The Bears are 15-17 the following year after those 2 NFC title games under Angelo, that says volumes about his lack of foresight. His only true success was random luck, and he cannot build a sustainable winner.


----------



## ...... (Jan 2, 2012)

lol just imagine if he actually beat pittsburgh.We would never hear the end of it.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 2, 2012)

...... said:


> lol just imagine if he actually beat pittsburgh.We would never hear the end of it.


*Throws up*


----------



## BA142 (Jan 4, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> i am a bears fan..and i was pissed that seattle (worst team in nfl history to make post season) got to host a new orleans team that had a better record...


Still gotta fucking play instead of whining. New Orleans LOST that game, so obviously Seattle isn't that bad.

If you are playing in the NFL you are HIGHLY skilled. There are not bad players in the NFL, only very talented players that make good players look bad. If anything NO is the shitty team. According to you they can't even beat the worst team in NFL history to make the playoffs...

You're just mad because the Bears fucking choke every year.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 5, 2012)

not really...the bears will not win a super bowl under lovie smith..i am well aware of this..seattle coined the phrase "12th man"..it is a loud and difficult stadium for a road team to fly many miles to and come out with a win..i just like seeing teams with better records get rewarded and bad team that are 500 or below get punished..it matters little, the steelers are going to beat denver by 14 plus points.


----------



## ...... (Jan 5, 2012)

I dont think they'll ever win one with cutler.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 5, 2012)

What's the latest word on Big Ben anyway?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 6, 2012)

...... said:


> lol just imagine if he actually beat pittsburgh.We would never hear the end of it.


Scary shit happens.


----------



## ...... (Jan 6, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Scary shit happens.


It really can happen lol........mendenhalls out and bens all gimped up.Tebow might really win this game lmfao.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 6, 2012)

no chance..steelers defense is licking their chops to get to this clown..i honestly think tebow gets injured in this game.


----------



## BA142 (Jan 6, 2012)

if the broncos win i'll eat my own shit

Steelers are #1 against the pass, and Tebow throws the ball like a 10 year old girl


----------



## ...... (Jan 6, 2012)

If harrisons gonna lay down anymore helmet to helmet hits I hope its in this game lol.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL, Brady Quinn has been sharing practice reps this week w/Tebow...that was quick!.


----------



## VapedGhost (Jan 8, 2012)

Well what happened fellas? The 10 year old girl threw 300+ yards against the steelers today. So what's this weeks excuse to as why the broncos won?


----------



## VapedGhost (Jan 8, 2012)

BA142 said:


> if the broncos win i'll eat my own shit
> 
> Steelers are #1 against the pass, and Tebow throws the ball like a 10 year old girl


I want pictures for proof that you ate your shit. #1 agaisnt the pass yet tebow threw for 300+ yards. any explanation?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 8, 2012)

I would like to see this as well.


----------



## ...... (Jan 8, 2012)

lmfao I knew they could pull it off.I got no more hate for tebow now but I dont think hes getting past the pats.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't wanna jinx it. But I highly doubt he's getting passed a well rested Brady and the Pats. In Belichik I trust.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 8, 2012)

Yea I don't think they getting passed the pats either but damn tebow was ballin!! It ain't only that he threw for 316 yds against the steelers its that he did it with only 10 completions!! That's incredible...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 8, 2012)

Tebow and Thomas grew up today! I'm a HUGE Broncos fan and have enjoyed this season. Well worth the price of the NFL Ticket.

Go Broncos!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 8, 2012)

Waiting for those pics. Video would be even better.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 8, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> I don't wanna jinx it. But I highly doubt he's getting passed a well rested Brady and the Pats. In Belichik I trust.


Again, anything can happen. 
What's the old saying? 
"Defense wins Championships" (lol, I know they are not winning the AFC) but Pats defense isn't that great, so if Denver gets a couple of picks, stops the lack of running game and keeps the score in the 20's anything is possible...

Every time I blaspheme that guy (Tebow) he wins. He played his best game today and for that I commend him but for fuck's sake enough is enough!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 8, 2012)

Some times you just get lucky.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 8, 2012)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Waiting for those pics. Video would be even better.



two tebows one cup dot com


----------



## VapedGhost (Jan 8, 2012)

I think they'll pull it out against the pats, especially if they play like this! But I guess all we can do is wait til saturday.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 8, 2012)

i can't believe this scrub beat a beat up big ben steelers squad...not good..lets go patriots!!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 8, 2012)

Any given sunday.. Anything can happen. Like herm said "you play to win the game" lol


----------



## olylifter420 (Jan 8, 2012)

there you go for all you tebow haters,

steelers down, who's next?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 9, 2012)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Tebow and Thomas grew up today! I'm a HUGE Broncos fan and have enjoyed this season. Well worth the price of the NFL Ticket.
> 
> Go Broncos!


I hope they win it all, then this thread will have even more merit.


----------



## BA142 (Jan 9, 2012)

wow looks like im eating my own shit

the stars aligned for tebow....Mendenhall with the torn acl...Ryan Clark with the sickle cell anemia...1 legged Big Ben

still not buying into Tebow, although I will say this was the first game that he's legitimately impressed me. He still throws like a girl tho...luck can only run so deep


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 9, 2012)

BA142 said:


> wow looks like im eating my own shit
> 
> the stars aligned for tebow....Mendenhall with the torn acl...Ryan Clark with the sickle cell anemia...1 legged Big Ben
> 
> still not buying into Tebow, although I will say this was the first game that he's legitimately impressed me. He still throws like a girl tho...luck can only run so deep


Breaking News from ESPN: "Tom Brady trips on children's toy, will have surgery on Wednesday"!.


----------



## jdro (Jan 9, 2012)

I was a tebow "disbeliever" in the beginning. NOT A HATER. I am now full on Tebow Supporter. He is a AMAZING person. He is the kind of person we are suppose to root for. He has won me over 200%, I cant wait to watch on sunday. I dont think he is going to win, but he is going to give it every ounce he has. I will pay to watch effort anyday, I will take him on my team anyday.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 9, 2012)

jdro said:


> I was a tebow "disbeliever" in the beginning. NOT A HATER. I am now full on Tebow Supporter. He is a AMAZING person. He is the kind of person we are suppose to root for. He has won me over 200%, I cant wait to watch on sunday. I dont think he is going to win, but he is going to give it every ounce he has. I will pay to watch effort anyday, I will take him on my team anyday.


Bobby Douglass was a better QB, and he couldn't hit a barn. Tebow lives his faith, not many Christians are able to do that under a microscope over time. And for that I applaud him, but at some point the better team has to win...unfortunately it will be the Pats.


----------



## jdro (Jan 9, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Bobby Douglass was a better QB, and he couldn't hit a barn. Tebow lives his faith, not many Christians are able to do that under a microscope over time. And for that I applaud him, but at some point the better team has to win...unfortunately it will be the Pats.


Its ignorant of you to dismiss his success as "luck". The dude won THREE national championships in college. In the NFL all he does is WIN. Dude has skills, maybe not the best QB skills, but dude is a baller. Don't just dismiss them this weekend, like jackasses in this thread were doing before the steelers game. Any given sunday.


----------



## bud nugbong (Jan 9, 2012)

these made me laugh


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 9, 2012)

jdro said:


> Its ignorant of you to dismiss his success as "luck". The dude won THREE national championships in college. In the NFL all he does is WIN. Dude has skills, maybe not the best QB skills, but dude is a baller. Don't just dismiss them this weekend, like jackasses in this thread were doing before the steelers game. Any given sunday.


The Broncos just barely beat an injured opponent at home, and you ask me to dismiss luck/divine intervention?.

His throwing mechanics are awful in a league where QB passer ratings reign supreme. He's not supposed to be winning without that surrounding cast in Gainesville(devil's advocate).


----------



## jdro (Jan 9, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> The Broncos just barely beat an injured opponent at home, and you ask me to dismiss luck/divine intervention?.
> 
> His throwing mechanics are awful in a league where QB passer ratings reign supreme. He's not supposed to be winning without that surrounding cast in Gainesville(devil's advocate).


lolololol yeah the buts buts buts buts, This kids gonna win a bowl and their still gonna be like but but but but but hahahaa


----------



## Squizz (Jan 9, 2012)

BA142 said:


> He still throws like a girl tho...luck can only run so deep


Yep. The buck stops next week at New England. It's going to be a lop-sided ass whipping. Tebow is lucky he's on a team with such great defense. He looked good yesterday, I'll give him that, but his style of play simply is not sustainable in the NFL. 

I'll take Matthew Stafford over him any day of the week. 

Tebow will be exposed, and I have a feeling it's going to happen next Sunday.


----------



## Squizz (Jan 9, 2012)

jdro said:


> lolololol yeah the buts buts buts buts, This kids gonna win a bowl and their still gonna be like but but but but but hahahaa


If he gets passed New England next week, I'll go to church once a week for the rest of the year.


----------



## jdro (Jan 9, 2012)

Squizz said:


> If he gets passed New England next week, I'll go to church once a week for the rest of the year.


No you wont, just like all the guys who were talking shit last week. Where are they now? Eating crow! I didnt say he'll win it this year, but this kids gonna have a career in this league. You all dismiss leadership as a important part of the game. You dont think those guys play for him? Your fucking missing the biggest part of a team game.... THE TEAM. LOLLLLLL These guys LOVE this kid. Do you hear him on the sidelines do you see him? Do you see him on the field? He dont talk it, he walks it. When people believe they can do something, they can do it. Why cant people just enjoy the ride and have fun watching it!!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 9, 2012)

jdro said:


> lolololol yeah the buts buts buts buts, This kids gonna win a bowl and their still gonna be like but but but but but hahahaa


I have a gig for you on ESPN, interested?...lol

In my 45 years on earth, never have I seen so many adult male sports figures argue over one guy. Bronco fans make shit of QB's, they toss them under the bus b/c they always pray for another Elway and compare guys like____(take your pick). For Denver to embrace an average QB is a great thing. I know it's sounds like an insult, but it really isn't. 

Bronco fans misinterpreted Urlacher as well on the RB comment last month, that was cleared up last week as well.

This is classic, Tim Tebow Vs. the Goliath in NE. That cheater Bill Bellichick(Satan)Vs.God
http://www.bostonherald.com/blogs/sports/rap_sheet/index.php/2012/01/09/bill-belichick-believes-josh-mcdaniels-will-be-a-good-asset-for-the-postseason/

Haha!


----------



## olylifter420 (Jan 9, 2012)

i guess if you were put in the same position you would do better, right?

If you dont know, he has the highest QBR in the playoffs...


the dude knows how to win and thats it.... he knows how to motivate the guys in crunch time to win... that is something you cannot coach... leadership





Sunbiz1 said:


> The Broncos just barely beat an injured opponent at home, and you ask me to dismiss luck/divine intervention?.
> 
> His throwing mechanics are awful in a league where QB passer ratings reign supreme. He's not supposed to be winning without that surrounding cast in Gainesville(devil's advocate).


----------



## mccumcumber (Jan 9, 2012)

Didn't Bellichick just hire the guy who recruited Tebow to his coaching staff?

I'm not the biggest Tebow fan, but lets face it. The pats aren't that good this year, so this game ought to be interesting. I'm not saying Tebow will win, but I'm predicting a good close game.


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Jan 9, 2012)

I hate tebow too but he won and he's got talent. I just hate his cryin christian pretty boy virgin ass. Fuckin ahh. But he is a real person so props to him and winning. just hate pretty boys


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 9, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> i guess if you were put in the same position you would do better, right?
> 
> If you dont know, he has the highest QBR in the playoffs...
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nfl/statistics/player/_/stat/passing/sort/quarterbackRating

He is 3rd in the playoffs, with 4 QB's yet to even play.


----------



## jdillinger (Jan 9, 2012)

&#8220;How &#8217;bout a hummer at halftime
A Super Bowl suck-off from me

A Super Bowl suck-off at halftime
From my lovely blowjob queen

Two people in love it&#8217;s amazing
Tim Tebow please don&#8217;t let us down
How &#8217;bout a hummer at half time &#8230;&#8221;


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Now here's an interesting stat just on the radio:

Tebow wore the Bible verse John 3:16 
Threw for 316 yards yesterday
Averaged 31.6 yards/completion yesterday
And the television ratings during the 4th quarter for yesterday's game in the Denver metro area was....31.6%.

Seriously, what are the odds of this?.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 9, 2012)

mccumcumber said:


> Didn't Bellichick just hire the guy who recruited Tebow to his coaching staff?
> 
> I'm not the biggest Tebow fan, but lets face it. The pats aren't that good this year, so this game ought to be interesting. I'm not saying Tebow will win, but I'm predicting a good close game.



josh mcdaniels worked for bill b and the pats before he was a head coach in denver and drafted tebow.


----------



## ...... (Jan 9, 2012)

Tebow came in with the surprise factor so teams weren't ready for him.Similar to mike vick in 2010.Teams catch on and unless god grants him some ability to actually throw a spiral lol I wouldn't want him as my teams franchise QB.
He's still fun to watch though.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jan 9, 2012)

that dont matter man, it is just, you dont appreciate that the kid has skill and talent... and thats how he wins... the intangibles that cant be coached is what he excels at...



individual stats dont matter man, only wins...






Sunbiz1 said:


> http://espn.go.com/nfl/statistics/player/_/stat/passing/sort/quarterbackRating
> 
> He is 3rd in the playoffs, with 4 QB's yet to even play.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

No thanks, I'll walk. 
You can have Tebow. Dude's got some good mojo for sure but the party is going to end. I definitely wouldn't want him as my franchise QB either. I'll tell you what, neither does Elway. They are not winning the AFC championship let alone the Super Bowl. This time next year he probably won't even be a starting QB in this league. He had the best game of his life. Do you really think he's going to play better then that next week? It ain't gonna happen. 
In case you might have forgotten they lost their last 3 games of the regular season. 
They barely beat a beat up Bears team 13-10.
The Patriots then killed them the following week 41-23.
Week 16, the lowly Bills creamed them 40-14.
The final week of the regular season the fucking Chiefs beat them 7-3.
They beat up and old beat up Steeler team. Guess what, you can dream and feel good about how awesome and amazing he is all you want but the facts remain, the dude is not that good.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

The only reason they are in the playoffs is because the AFC West is a toilet bowl.


----------



## jdillinger (Jan 10, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> No thanks, I'll walk.
> You can have Tebow. Dude's got some good mojo for sure but the party is going to end. I definitely wouldn't want him as my franchise QB either. I'll tell you what, neither does Elway. They are not winning the AFC championship let alone the Super Bowl. This time next year he probably won't even be a starting QB in this league. He had the best game of his life. Do you really think he's going to play better then that next week? It ain't gonna happen.
> In case you might have forgotten they lost their last 3 games of the regular season.
> They barely beat a beat up Bears team 13-10.
> ...


I'll agree Tebow still has to prove himself, Re; The Steelers game the broncos are pretty beat up coming into the game... so... IDK whats your problem.

I honestly don't care about haters and what not, I'm not on the Tebow bandwagon, he just pulls pretty sweet plays, and I have to say get into the game guys. LOL.


----------



## SensiHerb (Jan 10, 2012)

tebow sucks.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 10, 2012)

i will look at this in a year and have a good laugh after a good bong rip..tim tebow is not a long term answer at qb for denver..great backup and good to put in when the team gets down to the goal line...remember vince young and rex grossman and mark sanchez had decent records while not being good..it will catch up to him eventually.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 10, 2012)

BA142 said:


> if the broncos win i'll eat my own shit
> 
> Steelers are #1 against the pass, and Tebow throws the ball like a 10 year old girl



How does your shit taste????????.........


----------



## puffenuff (Jan 10, 2012)

Hating Tebow means you hate Jesus. But seriously, the guy does nothing but win and he still can't get any respect? Ok, he didn't have the best arm in the league, but he should be improving from year to year. As long as he keeps the broncos in contention and his locker room is behind him, I don't see any reason to hate on the guy.


----------



## mame (Jan 10, 2012)

mindmelted said:


> how does your shit taste????????.........


rofl ........


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 11, 2012)

o.k. so lets hear some predictions..i say pats 37 and denver 17..tebow below 250 yards passing..below 75 yards rushing..3 turnovers


----------



## BigBlunt72 (Jan 11, 2012)

Don't people realize espn has been on Tebow's dick for the last 5 years.


----------



## ...... (Jan 11, 2012)

BigBlunt72 said:


> Don't people realize espn has been on Tebow's dick for the last 5 years.


yup but now we gotta deal with it on NFL Network to lol.


----------



## BigBlunt72 (Jan 11, 2012)

And just to think years ago when he was in college he was fucking Jesus to everybody.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> o.k. so lets hear some predictions..i say pats 37 and denver 17..tebow below 250 yards passing..below 75 yards rushing..3 turnovers


Patsies 33
Donkeys 24

And for the second week in a row, I'll make $$ off Tebow....oh god it rhymes...figures.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 11, 2012)

Pats 38
Donkeys-17
Stick a fork in them they are done.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 11, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Pats 38
> Donkeys-17
> Stick a fork in them they are done.


The NFL won't allow a Tebow story to go away that easily, he'll cover the spread. 

Jay Cutler>Tebow....all day and any day thus far.


----------



## willgrow (Jan 11, 2012)

Tebow is a tough, talented SOB. Reminds me a lot of Favre. Throws less interceptions, though. But the same tenacity. Seems none of you remember how well he played at Florida. If he learns how to properly play QB (mechanics, mostly), he's gonna be fun to watch for a lot of years. Even if he is on the Broncos...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 11, 2012)

Belichick doesn't care. He's gonna pour it on.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 11, 2012)

willgrow said:


> Tebow is a tough, talented SOB. Reminds me a lot of Favre. Throws less interceptions, though. But the same tenacity. Seems none of you remember how well he played at Florida. If he learns how to properly play QB (mechanics, mostly), he's gonna be fun to watch for a lot of years. Even if he is on the Broncos...


I'm still not convinced Tebow is an NFL starter/franchise QB. He wins in spite of his shortcomings, and God doesn't have a favorite professional team...lol.


----------



## ...... (Jan 11, 2012)

The pats break 40 again this game.Broncos will probably put up like 31-34


----------



## ...... (Jan 11, 2012)

We cant forget that he was able to put 29 on Pittsburgh's D and New England's D aint nowhere near the steelers level.No way denver wins this game though.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 11, 2012)

Tebow is the most famous white Bronco since OJ's ride.


----------



## jdro (Jan 11, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Tebow is the most famous white Bronco since OJ's ride.


Almost worked... except for Elway...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 11, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Lol, way to ruin a joke.[/FONT]


----------



## cannofbliss (Jan 11, 2012)

hey sunbiz1... you wouldnt happen to be a Kansas City Chiefs fan would you??? LOL  

couldnt tell by your avatar...


----------



## beardo (Jan 11, 2012)

God says Tebow is winning a superbowl in his rookie year


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 12, 2012)

tebow was a rookie last year..and that is the chicago blackhawks logo..not the kc chiefs


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 12, 2012)

lol!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 12, 2012)

beardo said:


> God says Tebow is winning a superbowl in his rookie year


I would shit my pants and mail it to you !

But honestly I wouldn't be surprised or disappointed, story lines like Tebow are super compelling. He seems to be the most polarizing guy in the nfl ever! People love him or hate him. I feel like the minority that is indifferent. It's fun to watch him look drunk for 55 minutes, and then a super pro for the game winner. Let's just sit back and see how it plays out!


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 13, 2012)

The Pats are going to Teblow him right back to Denver.....the guy is as big a fake as Jim Baker....


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 13, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Tebow is the most famous white Bronco since OJ's ride.


Now thats some funny fucking shit!


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 13, 2012)

beardo said:


> God says Tebow is winning a superbowl in his rookie year


Only thing is this is his second season......God must not really care about Tebowmania...


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 14, 2012)

Bahahahaha....
Help me Jesus ....Help me Tom Cruise... Help me Oprah Winfrey


----------



## dsmer (Jan 14, 2012)

awsome game


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 15, 2012)

very awesome.....the fraud was exposed...


----------



## BA142 (Jan 15, 2012)

lol


​


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Trivia question, can anyone name the last college QB from the entire state of Florida to win an NFL title?...no googling!

Tim Tebow=Rex Grossman

He couldn't handle the pressure, but it was John Fox and staff who were out-coached again. That's why most Panther fans threw a party when he left.

The Donkey's traded away their franchise QB to us, and considering our former GM couldn't draft worth a shit anyways...Cutler was worth every pick we gave away. Tebow will never be an NFL starter again, yes you heard it here first.....


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 15, 2012)

TEBOW

[video=youtube;uJ8-eiHLg-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ8-eiHLg-M[/video]


----------



## Squizz (Jan 17, 2012)

Squizz said:


> If he gets passed New England next week, I'll go to church once a week for the rest of the year.


Looks like I won't be going to church this week.


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 18, 2012)

Squizz said:


> Looks like I won't be going to church this week.


You already knew that before kickoff didnt you! lol


----------



## futureprospects (Jan 18, 2012)

He is not that good at all he needs to work on his mechanics!!!!


----------



## Beansly (Jan 18, 2012)

Anyone else think....OH IDK.....it's a little racist that all of a sudden were asking whether God is helping Tebow because it's a white guy that is praying?
It used to be a running joke, at least in my circles, that you get the black athlete after any touchdown or after winning a game, or after winning a boxing match that goes "First of I just wanna give all glory to God, Jesus Christ my Lord and Savior...". You could set your watch by it.
Now that it's a white dude asking all of a sudden God is listening? Come on....

lol


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Jan 27, 2012)

I haven't read really much of anything in this thread but id like to say...

i dislike tebow not because of tebow...but the media. they play him up, play him up, talk about him all the time, play him up and then (of course) not many ppl the media does that with actually turns out to be THAT good. So its almost always a let down for me.

Beyond that...I get tired of hearing about the same person so it almost makes me root against them. 

i think tebow is a decent/good quarterback for his level of experience and think he seems like a classy guy..

However the media makes me hate him. sort of how they make me hate tom brady, the patriots in general, etc. the media needs to STFU and let the guys play. not ram them down our throats.

I also hate MNF because its always who's the most popular from the year before, the matchups suck, and the commentators just jerk off one of the star players all game. this is especially true with quarterbacks like Tom Brady, P. Manning, E. Manning, Favre, etc. 

it gets old.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 27, 2012)

themanwiththeplan said:


> I haven't read really much of anything in this thread but id like to say...
> 
> i dislike tebow not because of tebow...but the media. they play him up, play him up, talk about him all the time, play him up and then (of course) not many ppl the media does that with actually turns out to be THAT good. So its almost always a let down for me.
> 
> ...


Why blame the media?, all they do is tell people what they want to hear based on numbers. If they didn't have an audience, you wouldn't be hearing about it.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Jan 27, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Why blame the media?, all they do is tell people what they want to hear based on numbers. If they didn't have an audience, you wouldn't be hearing about it.


i blame the media because they are the 1s who beat it in our heads. it gets old. there are 32 NFL teams but it seems like its always the Tom Brady/Tim Tebow hour instead. 

its kind of like if i got online everyday and started talking about 1 team or 1 player. you'd all eventually get tired of hearing it and tell me to STFU and that the guy im talking bout isnt that great and so on.

im tired of hearing bout the patriots. im tired of all the primetime games consisting of the patriots, the colts (wont have to worry about that anymore), the saints, the eagles, and the packers against the losers of the week. idk how many primetime games ive seen where they put up these good teams that get beat to death against some team that doesn't have a chance against them.

then during the game the good team gets out to a huge lead and the commentators just stroke the star player's ego all game long. 

im tired of seeing the SAME teams ALL the time. 


primetime games (SNF, MNF) should be made up of the best match ups instead of a showcase for the best team.


i get excited when new teams make the playoffs these days (ie. the Lions, texans, 9ers, etc) cuz thats the only way im guaranteed to not hear as much about tom brady and so on because i noticed the nfl tends to take the playoff teams and ram em down our throats the next year on the primetime games. i think thats wrong and also why half of the primetime games suck.

the best games of the year (imo) are on during the day on sundays. i have the nfl sunday ticket and the redzone channel and in 1 sunday ive seen more competitive games than ive seen for the whole year on MNF/SNF. rarely is a primetime game very good anymore. im surprised it hasn't hurt their ratings to be honest. 

i think the NFL should try to make schedules that provide for the most exciting/closely contested games rather than put on whoever no one in the media can shut up about.

if they wanna give the patriots on MNF/SNF 10 times during the year thats fine...but give them worthy opponents so we can see a good game rather than turning off the tv at halftime because theres a 20+ point difference.

imo the NFL has really been slacking in the last 5 or so years. like how on thanksgiving we always have to watch the lions and the packers. historically the lions have been terrible and the packers have been really good...so its usually a 1 sides blowout. yeah theres something to be thankful for. now the lions are getting better so it could change but im just saying. i could have said the same about how they always forced the skins/cowboys game down our throat every thanksgiving but that game was usually more competitive.

ive been a nfl fan for the past nearly 20 years..im not saying i know everything but i certainly remember better times.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 30, 2012)

themanwiththeplan said:


> i blame the media because they are the 1s who beat it in our heads. it gets old. there are 32 NFL teams but it seems like its always the Tom Brady/Tim Tebow hour instead.
> 
> its kind of like if i got online everyday and started talking about 1 team or 1 player. you'd all eventually get tired of hearing it and tell me to STFU and that the guy im talking bout isnt that great and so on.
> 
> ...


The NFL doesn't care about old school fans like you and I, their target market in now Europe...and the Rams will be the first to go. The Pats don't play very good D, a Ravens/Giants match-up would have been much better. I doubt I'll watch much anyways, the game is no longer football so I moved on to the NHL/NBA. And even the NBA has changed. If the Bulls played their 90's style of ball today, all 5 starters would foul out.


----------



## BA142 (Jan 30, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Anyone else think....OH IDK.....it's a little racist that all of a sudden were asking whether God is helping Tebow because it's a white guy that is praying?
> It used to be a running joke, at least in my circles, that you get the black athlete after any touchdown or after winning a game, or after winning a boxing match that goes "First of I just wanna give all glory to God, Jesus Christ my Lord and Savior...". You could set your watch by it.
> Now that it's a white dude asking all of a sudden God is listening? Come on....
> 
> lol


No other athlete is as in your face with it as Tebow is. That's pretty much an undisputed fact.

There is a difference between mentioning God once in a post game interview and praying 10 times per fucking game.


----------



## albsure (Jan 31, 2012)

I actually thought that stretch of games where Denver was winning, in what was really almost unbelievable ways, was damn entertaining. Say what you will about his abilities but he does have a special "something", at least during that stretch, that HELPED his team to win. He definitely wasn't the only reason they won and in some of the games it seemed like the ONLY reason they won was because of the defense, but still it was kind of magical.
I know watching several of those games, especially after they'd won four in a row, I just shook my head after they won and had to admit that he definitely brought an intangible that mad those games entertaining to watch. So for that alone I thought he was good for the game and made for a very interesting story this year. 
It's also pretty hard not to like the kid. His teammates like him and he does try hard to encourage them when things don't go well. He was also very respectful and answered all questions fully at the after game press conferences. That was nice to see in this day and age. Much better than the surly and aloof behavior you frequently see. 
So yeah I liked what he brought this year. Is he as good as Cam? Oh hell no. But does he have "something"? Yeah he does. Will he have a great future in the NFL, who knows, probably not. But this year, during that stretch, it was fun to watch and I like the kid.


----------

